
Show HN: KAISER – Project Management App focusing on user-specific queues - pdrummond
Hi HN,<p>KAISER is at MVP stage right now and it’s available here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kaiser-web.io<p>I’ve been working on this for a while now and I thought it would a good test to share it with HN and hopefully receive some valuable feedback in the process.<p>I’m focusing on making a Project Management app for software teams that developers <i>and</i> project managers can get on with and I like the idea of building it around individual user-specific task queues.<p>It’s early days and the direction of the app isn’t finalised yet, so any feedback you provide could help shape the future direction of the project.  Even if you don’t like the concept of KAISER, I would love to hear why, and more generally, about your current problems&#x2F;thoughts&#x2F;ideas regarding project management.<p>Thanks,
Paul.
======
pdrummond
Clickable link: [https://www.kaiser-web.io](https://www.kaiser-web.io)

